# Помогите опознать и оценить инструмент



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

Добрый день! Уважаемые, прошу вашей помощи. Имеется баян (или кнопочный аккордеон?), Weltmeister, привезен в 57-ом году. Когда точно куплен неизвестно. Сама в них не разбираюсь, могу только сказать, что выглядит и звучит не плохо (по крайней мере, для неискушенного уха), вроде бы все работает, хранился бережно, но на нем давно не играли. Хотелось бы узнать как называется эта модель и имеет ли какую-либо ценность? Заранее благодарю.


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2015)

corizza (20.08.2015, 11:56) писал:


> Хотелось бы узнать как называется эта модель и имеет ли какую-либо ценность?


ценность порядка 1000 рублей. Вещь весьма пожилая. Да и при рождении был обычным ширпотребом


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> corizza (20.08.2015, 11:56) писал:Хотелось бы узнать как называется эта модель и имеет ли какую-либо ценность? ценность порядка 1000 рублей. Вещь весьма пожилая. Да и при рождении был обычным ширпотребом


спасибо! лучше себе на память оставить) а модель не знаете? мне для себя просто интересно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2015)

А с конца ВОВ до 1960-хх у Вельтмайстеров не было названий. Потом уж пошли Дианы, Амиги, потом Сеператы со Стеллами. А Ваш- просто "кнопочный трёхрядный стобасовый Вельтмайстер".


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А с конца ВОВ до 1960-хх у Вельтмайстеров не было названий. Потом уж пошли Дианы, Амиги, потом Сеператы со Стеллами. А Ваш- просто "кнопочный трёхрядный стобасовый Вельтмайстер".


Буду знать! Я на всякий случай выставила его на продажу и уже комиссионный магазин хочет его купить за 10 тысяч. Это как-то странно. Не подскажите, к чему бы это?


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2015)

Ну и продайте не задумываясь. Хотя что-то здесь не так. Нормальный человек за такие деньги не купит


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> Ну и продайте не задумываясь. Хотя что-то здесь не так. Нормальный человек за такие деньги не купит


вот и я сомневаюсь, якобы давно такой искали, сейчас заплатят, а потом сами приедут и заберут.


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2015)

*corizza*,
Классическое разводилово c использованием кредиток! Почитайте мою же тему про разводилово на avito (висит под вашей пока)


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> *corizza*,
> Классическое разводилово c использованием кредиток! Почитайте мою же тему про разводилово на avito (висит под вашей пока)


простите, сейчас не смогу полностью прочитать вашу тему. а в кратце, не могли бы пояснить в чем подвох? меня просят сообщить номер карты, чтоб сейчас перевести деньги, а на днях обещают приехать и забрать. если развод, то я же вроде ничего не теряю, денег на карте нет и начислений не будет, безопасно вроде получается.


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2015)

*corizza*,

вот цитата:
Дали объявление на Авито о продаже баяна "Акко". Звонят постоянно, но покупать что-то не спешат. 
И вот сейчас звонок "Я вот вижу ваше объявление, я так понимаю баян в рабочем состоянии? Мы бы хотели сделать подарок человеку. Сами мы из Кемерово, а человек находится в вашем городе. Мы вам деньги сейчас на карту переведем, а Вы смогли бы ему отвезти баян в четверг?" Я "без проблем", а сама сижу обалдевшая: ничего себе у нас народ доверчивый - сейчас отправит мне на карту 300 штук и не боится, что его кинут... Но я то человек порядочный , скинула ему номер своей карты, жду ответного смс с адресом. Приходит "ул. Шевченко дом 8 кв 3 Виктор Иванович, от Володи и Веры"... Я в ступоре : у нас в городе не знаю такой улицы. В панике "Сейчас человек мне скинет деньги, а окажется, что нужно ехать в другой город везти баян", по Вектору смотрю - точно нет у нас такой улицы. Перезваниваю ему "Владимир, у нас нет такой улицы!" Он "Сейчас уточню и перезвоню". Перезванивает "Улица Крылова 26-17". Все хорошо - такая улица есть, да еще и прямо рядом с моим домом )) Все складывается прекрасно. Мысленно уже получила деньги и погасила часть кредита)) Звонит снова "Татьяна, Вы можете сейчас подойти в банк?" Я" Так у меня смс-оповещение, пока ничего нет". Он "Нет, нужно подойти к банкомату, там зайдете в главное меню и перезвоните мне, я скажу что там дальше нужно сделать"... Тут я задумалась еще сильнее...странно как-то все... Прихожу в банк, но иду не к банкомату, а к консультанту, объясняю ей ситуацию, а она мне отвечает "Похоже у Вас с карты хотят снять деньги через яндекс-кошелек". Звоню ему , типа "А я то думала, а оно то оказалось " )), а в ответ. ...пик-пик-пик...


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

vev писал:ух как интересно, спасибо! хорошо, что у меня на карте ноль)


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2015)

*corizza*, Вам же озвучили цену?... Бесплатный сыр где у нас расположен?


----------



## corizza (20 Авг 2015)

vev писал:


> *corizza*, Вам же озвучили цену?... Бесплатный сыр где у нас расположен?


все там же)


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2015)

Может, это и не разводилово. Но по меньшей мере странно: магазин (а это профессионалы...) покупает товар по фотографии. У них как правило есть прикормленный профильный специалист, который прежде чем рекомендовать инструмент магазину- вытрясет из него все кишки... И из продавца тоже.


----------



## zet10 (20 Авг 2015)

100% разводилово.Мне тоже часто поступают звонки от этих "недоделаных", и очень они нервничают,когда их тоже начинаешь "водить за нос". Вобщем будьте максимально осторожны и не поддавайтесь на провокации подозрительных людей.


----------



## nech (23 Авг 2015)

вот цитата:
Дали объявление на Авито о продаже баяна "Акко". Звонят постоянно, но покупать что-то не спешат. 
И вот сейчас звонок "Я вот вижу ваше объявление, я так понимаю баян в рабочем состоянии? Мы бы хотели сделать подарок человеку. Сами мы из Кемерово, а человек находится в вашем городе. Мы вам деньги сейчас на карту переведем, а Вы смогли бы ему отвезти баян в четверг?" Я "без проблем", а сама сижу обалдевшая: ничего себе у нас народ доверчивый - сейчас отправит мне на карту 300 штук и не боится, что его кинут... Но я то человек порядочный , скинула ему номер своей карты, жду ответного смс с адресом. Приходит "ул. Шевченко дом 8 кв 3 Виктор Иванович, от Володи и Веры"... Я в ступоре : у нас в городе не знаю такой улицы. В панике "Сейчас человек мне скинет деньги, а окажется, что нужно ехать в другой город везти баян", по Вектору смотрю - точно нет у нас такой улицы. Перезваниваю ему "Владимир, у нас нет такой улицы!" Он "Сейчас уточню и перезвоню". Перезванивает "Улица Крылова 26-17". Все хорошо - такая улица есть, да еще и прямо рядом с моим домом )) Все складывается прекрасно. Мысленно уже получила деньги и погасила часть кредита)) Звонит снова "Татьяна, Вы можете сейчас подойти в банк?" Я" Так у меня смс-оповещение, пока ничего нет". Он "Нет, нужно подойти к банкомату, там зайдете в главное меню и перезвоните мне, я скажу что там дальше нужно сделать"... Тут я задумалась еще сильнее...странно как-то все... Прихожу в банк, но иду не к банкомату, а к консультанту, объясняю ей ситуацию, а она мне отвечает "Похоже у Вас с карты хотят снять деньги через яндекс-кошелек". Звоню ему , типа "А я то думала, а оно то оказалось " )), а в ответ. ...пик-пик-пик...

Мне 2 раза звонили точно с таким же предложением, из Омска и Краснодара   9181121639 Максимом назвался, будьте бдительны.


----------

